# Winston!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

...and all his fishy glory.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I like his face.  He looks mellow.


----------



## SterlingX123 (Feb 13, 2010)

Beautiful colors!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot! You should have seen him the first day I brought him home... he used to be white and red, and I was convinced he was a cambodian til his color came back.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

He is stunning!!!! I absoutly love orange bettas but have never found one!!! Hes gorogus!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

(nicefish)


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Alexanderismylife said:


> He is stunning!!!! I absoutly love orange bettas but have never found one!!! Hes gorogus!!


Totally agree here!
Orange bettas are absolutely gorgeous!
As is yours metalbetta!

Very nice fish!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Orange bettas are superior in every way to other bettas!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Refraining in every way possible from making a horrible, horrible joke. lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Really!? Hmmmm. Now I'm interested! Make it, make it!!!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Nah it's too horrible lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Fiddle dee dee! I am now flouncing off!! :lol:
(I've been reading Gone with the Wind)


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

Omg he is stunning! I have never seen an orange betta! I am so envious!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for the compliments guys!


----------



## Sinamongal (Jun 25, 2010)

It's a cambodian with a tan hehe  Very unique! He's stunning.


----------

